# DBSTalk app for android?



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like the DBSTalk app for my ipod but I usually only use my ipod around the house which means I also have a computer handy.

I would love to see this app make it's way over to android so I can load it up on my evo. 

Any chance of this in the near future or is anyone else interested in such a thing? I know I would use it. 

You guys could always add TapaTalk as well but I wouldn't min a dedicated app.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Does this help a little http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182877


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

An Android version is in the works but I can't give you an exact timeline on when it will be done.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Does this help a little http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182877


Actually that looks like for for the DTV apps but I'm interested in that as well so thanks for posting that.



Chris Blount said:


> An Android version is in the works but I can't give you an exact timeline on when it will be done.


Awesome, hopefully we see it soon but it's good to hear that work has begun on it cause I wasn't sure if you guys were even gonna make one. Looking at the other link Jackiegaga posted looks like a lot of android users here. I would certainly be opening to help testing it if you like. I have an evo running stock 2.2 froyo.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

An Android version would be great


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love an Android App, being that I just moved on from my Blackberry.

It would be nice if DBSTalk also supported something like tapatalk, as I could have one app to work on/with many vBulletin forums...


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

Chris any news ?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Should be available within the next month but no promises.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Again I vote for aTapatalk support AND/OR A stand alone Android app! I read somewhere that Tapatalk was a no go, but I thought I'd chime in.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Should be available within the next month but no promises.


Just following up, its a lil over a month since the last update. Do you need beta testers? Trying to follow a forum on the Dolphin HD browser isn't fun...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I use DolphinHD, it works just fine for me.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

If you are a member of AVS, they are Beta Testing the Android app that will end up being here. So it is getting closer.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1283063


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David, thanks for the info.
Email sent.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David, the DBSTalk app for Android looks good.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Using it now, very slick.


----------



## INfield420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Also using it now,seems pretty cool so far


----------

